# Inhibitor Relay?



## AMRAAM (Aug 2, 2006)

1995 HB 4 X 4 3.0 V6, XE KingCab, Auto Trans. 96,300 miles

question; where exactly is the inhibit relay that should be swapped out when replacing a new (rebuilt) starter. My haynes manual doesn't excatly say where it is, and nomenclature on the black lid covering the 5 relays under the black box on the right side fender are really faded. I can see the horn and clutch relay nomenclature, but cant tell what the other 3 are. also, I know of 4 others above the fuse panel in the cab on drivers side, but they are not labled as well.

Any help would be gretly appreciated.

ClifF Casey


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

check this from a previous thread;

http://www.nissanforums.com/truck-suv/123996-95-truck-clutch-interlock-relay-location.html?highlight=relays


----------



## AMRAAM (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for the info!!

Cliff


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you need to replace the inhibitor relay when you replace the starter? I never have and I've rebuilt the starter once. Still works fine.


----------



## AMRAAM (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I was going off the sticker attached to the starter. It was only a recommendation, and not a 'you must'. Just figured that since the truck was 12 years old, I might as well replace it with the starter. Tried to get a new relay, had to be ordered, so I will replace the starter today without swapping out the relay anyway. Again, thanks for the replies.

Cliff


----------

